# Offshore Thursday



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Ran 38 miles to do some deep dropping on Thursday. With my wife and father in law accompanying me we made the very comfortable ride out. Seas were as predicted at just under a foot which allowed a comfortable 30 mph run in the Sailfish 220. With squid and cigars as bait we pulled the throttle back at our destination and deployed the I Pilot and turned on the remote. To my discuss, all that would come up on my remote screen was a message about outdated software or something. After fudging with it I came to the conclusion that we’d be drifting old school style. Got rigged up and started drifting. Managed a few Grouper, some good sized porgy, and long tail sea bass. Around noon we headed for shallow waters to get some mingo. Got a few of those and headed for the hill at about two in the afternoon.


----------



## MrRedneck (Apr 12, 2021)

O-SEA-D said:


> Ran 38 miles to do some deep dropping on Thursday. With my wife and father in law accompanying me we made the very comfortable ride out. Seas were as predicted at just under a foot which allowed a comfortable 30 mph run in the Sailfish 220. With squid and cigars as bait we pulled the throttle back at our destination and deployed the I Pilot and turned on the remote. To my discuss, all that would come up on my remote screen was a message about outdated software or something. After fudging with it I came to the conclusion that we’d be drifting old school style. Got rigged up and started drifting. Managed a few Grouper, some good sized porgy, and long tail sea bass. Around noon we headed for shallow waters to get some mingo. Got a few of those and headed for the hill at about two in the afternoon.
> View attachment 1087704
> 
> View attachment 1087705





O-SEA-D said:


> Ran 38 miles to do some deep dropping on Thursday. With my wife and father in law accompanying me we made the very comfortable ride out. Seas were as predicted at just under a foot which allowed a comfortable 30 mph run in the Sailfish 220. With squid and cigars as bait we pulled the throttle back at our destination and deployed the I Pilot and turned on the remote. To my discuss, all that would come up on my remote screen was a message about outdated software or something. After fudging with it I came to the conclusion that we’d be drifting old school style. Got rigged up and started drifting. Managed a few Grouper, some good sized porgy, and long tail sea bass. Around noon we headed for shallow waters to get some mingo. Got a few of those and headed for the hill at about two in the afternoon.
> View attachment 1087704
> 
> View attachment 1087705


damn good day. Thanks for posting.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome box of fish what depth were the grouper in?


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Nice catch!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Good for YOU!!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

somebody got a nice groupa. those 1 ft. seas in that first pic looked like a comfortable fishing day. 
so, 38 miles out should have been about 700 ft?
jack


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

jack2 said:


> somebody got a nice groupa. those 1 ft. seas in that first pic looked like a comfortable fishing day.
> so, 38 miles out should have been about 700 ft?
> jack


Somewhere around that!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice trip!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice!

We were out that way on Thursday also. Couldn't have asked for better conditions. We came back with eight nice sized Yellow Edge, seven (or maybe eight) Tilefish, and one odd-ball grouper (deep red with bright yellow spots  ).


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome report, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> Nice!
> 
> We were out that way on Thursday also. Couldn't have asked for better conditions. We came back with eight nice sized Yellow Edge, seven (or maybe eight) Tilefish, and one odd-ball grouper (deep red with bright yellow spots  ).


Coney Grouper?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Not sure. I don't think we got a picture of it. We were bottom dropping in about 700 feet, so I'm thinking that might be little deep for Coney Grouper based on what I've read.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> Not sure. I don't think we got a picture of it. We were bottom dropping in about 700 feet, so I'm thinking that might be little deep for Coney Grouper based on what I've read.


Undiscovered spices worth 250,000 to the museums


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> Undiscovered spices worth 250,000 to the museums


i think i've used just about all the spices there are. do you mean species?
jack


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Undiscovered spices worth 250,000 to the museums


I don't think they would want it now.....


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> i think i've used just about all the spices there are. do you mean species?
> jack


I referred this question back to my Budlight. Apparently your are correct! Sounds like Play n hooky used my misspelled word to make it right with the fish in question so all is well LOL


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

A family that fish's together is a happy family, time to get a 25 with twin 200's!!!!!!!!!!


----------

